# Photoshop CS3 slow or not responding



## chuck11976 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have tinstalled Photoshop CS3 on both my Windows XP Pro OS and on Vista OS and the program acts the same way on both OS's. The second I create a new document and, for example, just draw a circle with the eliptical tool, it slows waaaay down and if I go to color fill that circle it stops responding all together. Why would this be? Also, in order to not wait for the non-responsive program to end, I start Task Manager to shut it down and I notice that the CPU usage is at 100%. When the program does finally shut down, my computer remains sluggish until I do a restart. Plese advise, thank you.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy

Stating the specs of your PC would help memory and all that jaz.........

Do you mean that Vista and XP pro are different PCs or is it a dual boot?


----------



## chuck11976 (Feb 24, 2008)

I built the system myself 3 years ago. I have an MSI K9N Platinum mobo, 1 gig ddr2 memory, Athlon 64 AM2 2.4 CPU, Gigabyte GeForce 7300 LE video card, WD 250 gig hdd at 72% capacity. I had XP Pro on it and it did the funky thing so I erased XP Pro and installed Vista Ultimate and it still does its thing.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

well your Cpu should handle it and so should your memory......I have CS2 and although it is process hungry it works fine.

Do you have many things running in the background that you can turn off possibily.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

having vista and photoshop with only 1 GB might not be enough vista and photoshop are memory hogs. when i have photoshop open. im using 1.10GB of memory. i wouldnt even get vista with out at least 2GB.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I wouldn't get vista at all but I would certainly start by putting the scratch disk on another partition and giving photoshop about 85% of the ram


----------



## scottym21 (Apr 22, 2008)

hey
this is going to sound kinda weird but im almost 100% sure because this is what was wrong with mine. anyway the coders for adobe are idiots because they made is so that every time you open a new file in photoshop it checks for your printer. this isnt a problem if you are connected normally to the printer but i asume you are connected to your printer through a wireless network and this is why it is slow. to fix it just change your default printer (hopefully some program you had created a fake printer) to one of these fake printers and it should work fine


----------



## reicher1 (Aug 21, 2008)

That was the case for me, though of course now the default printer is going to be wrong for every other application on my machine. Thank you for the tip. When will Adobe stop throwing these performance issues at us and deliver an upgrade that actually addresses them all...?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

I suppose I should mention to check the that the dimensions of new file aren't set too high.


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

lister said:


> I suppose I should mention to check the that the dimensions of new file aren't set too high.


yeh check the dpi setting when you create a new page, default is at 300 i believe which is much higher than needed for general uses, 100-150 would do for most purposes.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Ppi


----------

